# Best oil for 1.8t?



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Here at work we use castrol 5w40 on all of our Vw vehicles. But I'm running a bigger turbo so what would be good oil to use? And I live in california.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

All matters is the oil temp. 5w-40 / A3 / VW 502 have a built-in margin for excessive oil temps. So, if you don't exceed +120c you still have thick enough oil at 10cSt, which is the SAME as 5w-30 at +100c, normal op temp. 










http://www.widman.biz/English/Calculators/Graph.html 

See, in reality we can get around on thinner 5w-30, and that's what they use now in Europe. 











VW Specific: 









Syntec 5w-40 is an OLD formula, high magnesium. There are better options, starting with Rotella 5w-40. HD diesel oils change and improve their formulas constantly, while Euro spec oils are locked into formulas that can be a decade old. 

idk where to begin, but maybe you should try used oil lab reporting, I use Caterpillar and it's cheap. I went with Edge 5w-30 last winter and it did great in my APR 2.0 TSI manual, and it's no slouch. Here, it's the best 1.8t UOA I ever saw... 










The heaviest 40 weight I know of is Mobil 1 10w-40 HIGH MILES, HT/HS around 4.1cP and a ****load of additives, inc newer ones like Boron and Antimony, some oils sport Titanium add packs too, the Conoco brands and the new Edge. The other grades of Mobil 1 HiMiles are excellent too, inc a rare A3 10w-30. Basically, formulated like a race oil. 


VW 502 isn't special, at all. Same parameters as the generic ACEA A3 sequence. Basicaly, High-Temp/High-Shear rating at +150c >3.5cP, 30 weight oils are 2.9cP for comparison. 










A3 rated...


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*a lot of jiberish*

just wondering why you did'nt use the 2005 502 spider graph.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Just wondering why you used nothing at all, not even intellect.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*ahh*



Apexxx said:


> Just wondering why you used nothing at all, not even intellect.


 you start extolling the virtues of 5w-40 502 certified oils and end extolling the virtues of 5w-30. at least you didn't suggest m1 high miles in 10w-40, a great earl, just not for turbo's.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*answer the question*



Apexxx said:


> Just wondering why you used nothing at all, not even intellect.


 you're great at answering yourself or going off topic to point your supposed superiority.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Apexxx said:


> Syntec 5w-40 is an OLD formula, high magnesium. There are better options, starting with Rotella 5w-40. HD diesel oils change and improve their formulas constantly, while Euro spec oils are locked into formulas that can be a decade old.



Syntec is API SM and Rotella 5W-40 is API SM. They both contain high magnesium. Post a VOA of each for us to compare. 

I agree that Rotella would probably be a good choice in this application with its thicker kinematic viscosity at 100C, higher High Temp High Shear Viscosity, and higher amount of ZDDP.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

API really only limits zink and Mg in 20 and 30 weight oils. Heavier grades don't have a low add cap on them, so the formula is basically "grandfathered" in. 

Take 20w-50 for example, API clears them for SM spec with a higher cap...no need really to develop new formulas and standards anyway, since the product is obsoleted. The API arrangement seems just for labeling's sake, so there is relative continuity across the product line.


----------



## vwjettatdi123 (May 5, 2012)

*1.8 turbo oil*

just go with Mobile 1 10w40 for summer or 0w40 , http://youtu.be/j0dK697diHo also you make like this tool for oil changes i got one on ebay under pk710 funnel worth a money


----------

